# Tips für training im Winter



## greenflower (18. November 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
Suche gute trainingtipps im Winter um in Frühling mit
eine gute Ausdauer fit zu starten. Möchte im Sommer einen
Alpencross (Mittelschwer) fahren. Habe eine Chronische Krankheit
und suche darum das passende Training um dieses Ziel zu erreichen!
Könnte seit letztem Frühling erst wieder anfangen mit Mountainbiken
und fahre momentan 3x pro Woche, 1 Stunde Spinningbike.
Bitte gute Tips!


----------



## Fup (18. November 2010)

Hallo greenflower,

was heißt für Dich mittelschwerer Alpencross? (Anzahl Tage, durchschnittliche hm und km pro Tag) Ist der Alpencross fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll? 

Wie lang und was trainierst Du mit dem Bike pro Woche? Was bist Du bislang an Touren gefahren?

Mit ein paar mehr Infos fällt es leichter, Dir Tipps zu geben.

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenflower (18. November 2010)

Hallo Annette,

Mittelschwer heißt für mich circa 6 Tage, à 40 bis 80 KM pro Tag, Höhenmeter
weiß ich noch nicht!  Habe schon viel gelesen, aber es gibt zuviel über Alpencross( darum schwierig um sich schon an höhenmeter zu orientieren), will circa ab Mai längere Touren fahren( abhängig vom Wetter im Winter), darum brauche ich Tipps für trainingen um das zu schaffen. Wieviel KM soll man dann zur Vorbereitung pro Woche fahren?, für einen guten Start im Frühling, Ausdauer??

Viele Grüße,


Greenflower


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2010)

ich bin vorm Alpencross wenn möglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und an den Wochenenden sind wir alpencrossähnliche Touren gefahren, mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und km. Rucksack dabei tragen. Beim Alpencross selbst habe ich dann gemerkt, dass ich gegen Ende nachgelassen habe. 6 Tage am Stück sind dann doch nochmal was anderes als nur das Wochenende  Aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Fup (19. November 2010)

Hallo Greenflower,

ich würde sofort anfangen mit dem Training und viel Grundlage trainieren, mind. drei Mal pro Woche. So lang wie möglich, aber auf jeden Fall mind. 2 h am Stück. Schnelligkeit etc. sind ja nicht so wichtig. Sobald die Berge schneefrei sind (Anfang Juni) würde ich ein Test-Wochenende einlegen und mal drei Tage am Stück die Belastung fahren, die Dich auf Deinem Alpencross erwartet. Dann hast Du einen Eindruck, ob es für Dich machbar ist. Davor sind regelmäßige Tagestouren mit größeren Umfängen wichtige Trainingseinheiten.

Den Tipp mit dem Rucksack finde ich super - das ist wirklich eine gute Gewöhnung, auch bzgl. der Fahrtechnik. Ein schwerer Rucksack entwickelt eine gewisse Eigendynamik.

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Iselz (20. November 2010)

kann mich den Mädels nur anschließen... Vor allem wegens dem Rucksack, der wurde mir auch beinahe zum Verhängnis. Aber wegens der chronischen Krankheit solltest du trotzdem einen Sportmediziner oder Sporttherapeuten aufsuchen. Und da besser einen jungen, der nicht zu "Übervorsichtig" ans Werk geht...


----------



## greenflower (21. November 2010)

Danke. Danke!!

Schon viele gute Tipps. Versuche sie umsetzen!

Das fahren mit Rucksack, mach ich seit diesem Sommer schon immer,
werde jetzt aber einiges mehr reinpacken um was mehr gewicht zu haben.

Der Sportmediziner werde ich auch aufsuchen! Um mich richtig durchchecken zulassen. Manchmal sind euere vorschlage so logisch, das man selber nicht dran denkt. Manchmal denkt man selber einfach viel zu schwierig.

Wie is euere erfahrung zusätzlich qua Fahrräder HT oder Fully,
was habt ihr gefahren? Ich fahre momentan HT mit V-breaks, mit 9,8 Kg.


----------



## tombrider (21. November 2010)

Im Winter haben gerade Frauen mit Kälte bzw. tauben Gefühlen in den Extremitäten zu kämpfen. Neben adäquater Bekleidung (Schuhe nicht zu fest binden!) hilft hier oft die richtige Streckenwahl: Auf schwierigen Strecken braucht man mehr Kraft, erzeugt also mehr Wärme bei weniger Fahrtwind. Ein Fully ist immer schön, weil man doch nicht ganz so oft im Stehen fahren muß, das Rad auch auf steinigen Trails viele Unebenheiten wegbügelt. Das Problem ist aber immer noch, daß man normalerweise unter 1500 Euronen praktisch kein Fully mit guten Dämpfern bekommt. Wenn das Rad unruhig ist und eine schlechte Spurführung hat, gerade in kritischen Situationen, dann ist das schlechter als ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail.


----------



## tombrider (21. November 2010)

Natürlich reicht eine V-Brake aus, um gepflegt über den Lenker zu gehen. Mehr Bremsleistung geht physikalisch nicht. Auch das überhitzen der Felgen geschieht nur auf wirklich langen Abfahrten, dann muß man halt mal eine Pause machen. Dennoch ist eine gute Scheibe wirklich komfortabler. Wenn man 1500 Höhenmeter Trail mit einer V-Brake runterfährt, hat man danach Unterarme wie Popeye. Da ist eine gute Scheibe, die man mit einem Finger bedienen kann, schon eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Fup (21. November 2010)

Hallo greenflower,

ein HT mit V-Brakes ist ausreichend für einen Alpencross, wenn die Abfahrten nicht zu technisch sind. 

Klar, ein Fully ist natürlich komfortabler, aber mit einem HT geht es auf jeden Fall. Die ersten Alpencrosser sind noch mit Starrgabel gefahren 

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Iselz (21. November 2010)

Fup schrieb:


> ...ein HT mit V-Brakes ist ausreichend für einen Alpencross, wenn die Abfahrten nicht zu technisch sind.



Ich denke mit technisch hat das nicht viel zutun, braucht ja nur steil zu sein und eine entsprechende Länge. Bspw. von Campi nach Riva runter über die Betonrampen hats hinter mir letztes Jahr auch mal einen vom Rad gehauen weil der Schlauch geplatzt ist... 
Nur mal so am Rande, aber ich denke zum Wintertraining gehts eh nicht in die Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (21. November 2010)

zwischendurch mal einen Schuß Trinkwasser auf die Felge: Wenns kocht, dann ist´s höchste Zeit für eine Pause!


----------



## Iselz (21. November 2010)

Autsch, das kann dann aber in die Hose gehen


----------



## Fup (21. November 2010)

@Iselz: Ich bin drei Mal mit meinem Cannondale m500 (HT mit einer ganz einfachen Elastomer-Gabel) über die Alpen gefahren - das ging wirklich problemlos. 

Schlauchplatzer auf einer Betonrampe - und das soll an der fehlenden Federung hinten gelegen haben? Ich kenne die Strecke nicht, aber das ist mir noch nicht passiert. Bislang hatte ich nur Plattfüße wg. Löchern.

@greenflower: Wenn Du Dich auf Deinem HT wohl fühlst, würde ich dabei bleiben. 

Viele Grüße

Annette


----------



## Iselz (22. November 2010)

@Fup: Der Schlauchplatzer war wegens der V-Brake, darauf bezog ich auch meinen letzten Kommentar, da Tombrider meinte, dass zur Not ein bissl Trinkwasser auf die Felge helfen würde... 

Wegen einer fehlenden Federung hinten werd ich sicher nie meckern, da ich selbst ausschließlich HT fahre


----------



## greenflower (25. November 2010)

Okay, 

dann bleibe ich bei mein HT.
Fühle mich nämlich sehr wohl damit.

Werde fleißig weiter trainieren!


Was für Kleidung trägt Ihr so Mädels?

Gibt es da auch noch ein paar gute Tipps???


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

am wichtigsten warm anziehen.
Wenn du in Platz trainst, brauchst du sicher, dass es keine Steine unter dem Schnee gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

